# Here I am, in cheetah form



## Blitzkrieg64 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Bio:*
Name: Max
Nickname: Blitz
Species: Cheetah
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Orientation: Bisexual - No preference either way
Occupation: Freelance Photographer
Personality: Outgoing, friendly and laid back. Will defend himself and his friends if necessary but usually backs down from fights when he can.
Star Sign: Libra
Favorite Color: Red
Least Favorite Color: Turquoise 
Favorite Food: Chili
Least Favorite Food: Most kinds of cheese
Skills: Computer repair and building, very smart, can think quickly and is stronger than he looks
Weakness: Easily distracted

*Appearance:*
Build: Average
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 185 lbs
Fur Color: Normal cheetah fur color (Is there any better description? This kinda bugs me for some reason.)
Hair Style: Mid-length and spiked slightly in front
Hair Color: Dirty Blonde
Eye Color: Green
Accessories: Black collar and a camera
Clothing: Dark blue T-shirt and black jeans

(Pretty sure that's everything, let me know if I forgot anything that's necessary or something you just want to know about him.)


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to the Forums, Confucius say what goes up must come down


----------



## Blitzkrieg64 (Aug 11, 2010)

Confucius also say: "Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in getting up every time we do."

Thanks for the welcome, I appreciate it.


----------



## Werecatdawn (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha, looks good!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 11, 2010)

Confucius also invented confusion, and he was one of the most ancient Japanese Chinamen of the most ancient kind...

Oh, wait, no. That was Miss Panama, not the actual Confucius.

So, Blitzkrieg... I got some questions to ask you... is it with beans or without beans?

Your personality sounds a lot like mine, actually.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 11, 2010)

Must be big cat thing because his personality is also like mine with the differance of outgoing being replaced by lazy.


----------



## Blitzkrieg64 (Aug 12, 2010)

sigma said:


> Must be big cat thing because his personality is also like mine with the differance of outgoing being replaced by lazy.


 
Well I am lazy once in a while, but it gets boring quickly and I wind up doing random stuff.


RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Confucius also invented confusion, and he was one of the most ancient Japanese Chinamen of the most ancient kind...
> 
> Oh, wait, no. That was Miss Panama, not the actual Confucius.
> 
> ...


Chili's always great with beans.
Any other questions?


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

welcome to the jungle. we got fun and games


----------



## Blitzkrieg64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> welcome to the jungle. we got fun and games



That's good, you've got everything I want.
Guns N' Roses is awesome, thanks for the welcome.


----------

